# Off Again This Weekend



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We are on our way to Chocorua Camping Village This weekend. In on friday out on sunday. The CG has made some improvements since last visit. It'll be nice to see what they have done. CCV is off of RT 16 in Chocorua, South of Conway.

Eric


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Enjoy your trip and be safe. Would love to see some pics when you return.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Have a great trip, Eric! The weather report has now changed (again!) and it should be great up there. We leave Saturday for a week in the Adirondacks - so you've got the SoutherNH com for the week.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the trip...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time Eric









Don


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

campmg said:


> Enjoy your trip and be safe. Would love to see some pics when you return.


I need to figure out / get some time to up load them! I have taken pictures from the first trip we went on with our Kodiak through the Springdale and now our baby. I have reams I think, plus mods. I will try to do that next week. We like CCV. Not overly big, great owners and just a nice place. They just added a pool this year which they have been debating for the last 10 years. I think it was a good move for them. Well, I will submit a report on my return!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Have a great time Eric
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Campmg, Hoot and Oregon. We are looking forward to it!!! Are you guys getting out soon?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> We are on our way to Chocorua Camping Village This weekend. In on friday out on sunday. The CG has made some improvements since last visit. It'll be nice to see what they have done. CCV is off of RT 16 in Chocorua, South of Conway.
> 
> Eric


you are leaving kidless but will you return kidless?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Have a great weekend.

Scott


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> We are on our way to Chocorua Camping Village This weekend. In on friday out on sunday. The CG has made some improvements since last visit. It'll be nice to see what they have done. CCV is off of RT 16 in Chocorua, South of Conway.
> 
> Eric


you are leaving kidless but will you return kidless?















[/quote]

Fortunately....YES!!!


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Eric,

Sounds like a relaxing trip. Have fun up in the White Mountains.

C-Mac


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

madmaccm said:


> Eric,
> 
> Sounds like a relaxing trip. Have fun up in the White Mountains.
> 
> C-Mac


Thanks MAC!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great weekend, Eric.








Wow... no kids!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Have a great weekend, Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! Gonna put a few extra turns on the jacks I think.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Yup! Gonna put a few extra turns on the jacks I think.










LOL!








I'm going to have to remember that one!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

